# Shadow Baby won't eat mealies...?



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty much everything I've read says that hedgies love to eat mealies. I have some mealies mixed in with Shadow's food and keep noticing that the mealies are left untouched. Is this strange? He is just under 4 months. Should I try other insects?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its not uncommon, most hedgehogs love mealies but sometimes if they have never had them, they don't know what they're missing. I know a few members around here who have had trouble at first, but once they get a taste for them, there's no stopping them. Are they alive or freeze dried mealies? Sometimes they won't touch the freeze dried ones, alive is the best. I don't really have any tips on how to get them to eat them though, Shaelikestostitos is one member who's probably got tips, I remember she had trouble getting her guy to eat them at first.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If you are using live ones try cutting one into and see if that helps.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some babies, adults too, are very picky about what they will try. You can cut mealie in two and squeeze the juice onto his lips to give him a taste. Yep, it's gross but it often works. :lol: 

If he is resistant, just keep trying every so often. Often it takes repeated tries for them to catch on. Of course there are some that simply do not like bugs. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My Cholla wouldn't even try one. But Shae mentioned leaving one in the food bowl overnight. Next day, it was gone. Now he will run over me just fo a taste! :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Ralph won't eat them either...though it is a while snce we last tried him with them. We have discovered that he will eat cooked ground beef....he is crazy about it...so much so, it's the only thing we have actually been able to watch him eat! He's kinda shy otherwise; so maybe what PJM said about leaving one in his bowl overnight...that might work


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Harvey and Lancik refuse to eat mealies too. they're cricket hogs.


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

Seeing this kind of posts makes me feel rather lucky.
Ziggy is, quite frankly, a piggy. there's nothing he won't eat. He stampedes over me for mealworms and switching food was easy as pie.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nell said:


> He stampedes over me for mealworms .


 :lol: Cute visual.


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

Snooki isn't to crazy about freeze dried mealies either. We bought a big thing of Fluker's Meal worms and she has eaten like 2. I put one in her bowl over night ever now and then, but she doesn't touch it. I havn't tried a live one yet, I don't know if Pets Mart carries them like that. She has been absolutely CRAZY about her Blue Buffalo though. Last night I filled up her dish and pulled out a few BB kibbles to put in her bowl. Then I was playing with her before I went to bed and I guess she smelled the blue buffalo because she latched on to my finger something fierce and would not let go


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Widget never cared for mealies. Dead, frozen, live, juicy, didn't matter, won't touch them. He loves his crickets. Dead, live, frozen, freeze dried, juicy, crunchy doesn't matter, he nomz them down. :mrgreen:


----------

